# Concrete Driveway H & c Bubbles



## bluesage

I just did a concrete driveway with H & C solvent coating and went back to do the 2nd coat 2 days later and it was covered with small air bubbles. As usual the driveway was PWashed, etched, degreased etc etc. The conditions were right - no moisture, no wind not too hot or cold etc. using a proper Roller and tools.

I brushed them out with a stiff broom. when all looked well, we applied the second coat. Withing 15 minutes all new bubbles appeared.

These bubbles dont just dry down due to the nature of the stain. they harden up very quickly. 

The cans werent bubbly (shaken) either.

What causes this and how do you prevent this or fix the bubbles?

Thanks!


----------



## NACE

Did the bubbles appear on the first coat? What was the surface temp and air temp? What nap roller? Was there any coating on the driveway? How big were the bubbles and did they smell when popped? Did the driveway heat up in any way? Was the product overrolled too quickly? Was there a dramatic color change? Was anything added to the coating? Was the driveway thoroughly rinsed after etching and decreasing? Are you sure all etching and degreasing agents were removed? Interesting scenario based on your text.


----------



## Workaholic

sounds like it was over rolled.


----------



## painter213

Try applying your product late in the day when your concrete is inhaling. From morning to afternoon your concrete is exhaling. Coat it when it is breathing in, not out.


----------



## bluesage

Thanks for the info. I thought I did everything right. After the etching and degreasing I pressure washed it very well. I rolled it with only about 3 strokes and the last stroke was toward me. I did it in the morning, temp was about 62. Is bubbles a common thing?


----------



## johnpaint

Did the sun come up while it was drying?If so moisture probably.Was this a two part mix?


----------



## Z paint

i am actually going to guess u could be using the wrong nap..use a thinner nap that is solvent resistant


----------



## mattysoftball00

one of two things

either you didn't wait for concrete to cure and your getting gases being released

or you did all the prep but acid etch and etc but you forgot one step like
most people.
thats neutralize and its simple just baking soda and water all over the area

good luck


----------



## Burt White

Ya not:thumbup:


----------



## concrete effects

It's gases evaporating from the concrete. Spray a light coat of xylen and you should be fine. 

Don't roll your sealer, use a pump up sprayer and thin 2:1


----------



## Brand415

*concrete painting*

I just painted my concrete landing in front of my house I used the gripper concrete primer and porch and floor concrete paint. I let everything dry like primer for a day then I used the paint.It rained today i noticed the paint started bubbling in some areas


----------



## painter213

You have a lot of moisture vapor coming up behind your fresh paint. Moisture content of the concrete was too high before you painted. Did you Acid Etch before you primed?


----------



## 4ThGeneration

You have to be careful with etching cause you can really mess up concrete. Also, why did you etch rough concrete? You should only have to etch when its a smooth surface like found in a garage...


also if you etched and did areas larger than you can handle. If the etching actually dried before you came back to rinse it off you most likely coated over the residue? I was not there, so I can not say for sure. Just sounds like it to me...


----------



## johnpaint

If the concrete is laid over dirt there will be moisture coming from that.


----------



## painter213

Etching is a process to open up the concrete to accept a coating. Just because the concrete is rough does not mean that it can coated. You have to remove the Laitenance from the surface of the concrete. The laitenance is not fully attached to the concrete surface and must be removed before coating. I've seen many coatings applied to ruff concrete and it came up with the laitenance attached to the backside of the coating. Actually I have a large section of coating like that in my shop from a large coating failure from a month ago. Just remember to follow proper surface preperation requirements for concrete. Also, never use a Alkyd base product on concrete as well.


----------



## johnpaint

painter213 said:


> Etching is a process to open up the concrete to accept a coating. Just because the concrete is rough does not mean that it can coated. You have to remove the Laitenance from the surface of the concrete. The laitenance is not fully attached to the concrete surface and must be removed before coating. I've seen many coatings applied to ruff concrete and it came up with the laitenance attached to the backside of the coating. Actually I have a large section of coating like that in my shop from a large coating failure from a month ago. Just remember to follow proper surface preperation requirements for concrete. Also, never use a Alkyd base product on concrete as well.


Your right man. don't let anyone tell you different, maybe they read it somewhere.


----------



## 4ThGeneration

You can do it how you want it, but I am telling you that if you use the proper detergents on the rough concrete you do not have to etch it. Never had a failed coating on rough concrete by doing this. Everyone has their own way though. I am sure I can bring in 10 different contractors that have different ways they do it.


----------



## painter213

Fourth Generation you need to follow the guide's for proper surface preparation of concrete that is set by ICRI as well as by the Good Painting Practices by SSPC. When you use standards with your work you cannot go wrong. Detergents does not remove laitenance from concrete. I always recommend to use acid etching as a last resource anyway. I prefer diamond grinding, shot blasting, or abrasive blasting for preping concrete for coatings.


----------



## 4ThGeneration

You do know that homeonwers frequent this board and if they try and use muratic acid, which contains a fair amount of hydrochloric acid, they will most likely be in the hospital from the burns? Besides, All the years I have performed this coating I have had no problem for rough driveways since etching is used mostly to remove silicate on smooth floors usually found in garages. 

I however realize my way is one way and you have your way.


----------



## NCPaint1

Nobody asked how new the concrete is?


----------



## ProWallGuy

NCPaint1 said:


> Nobody asked how new the concrete is?


No reason to, the thread is almost 2 years old. :laughing:


----------



## NCPaint1

ProWallGuy said:


> No reason to, the thread is almost 2 years old. :laughing:


 People reviving old threads :jester:


----------



## Retired

...and H&C is a SW product.


----------

